# Show me your favorite shirt!!!



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 3, 2012)

hello all, i've recently been inspired by the "show me you shoes" thread, and thought that this one could be just as fun. I'll start 'er off:




it doesn't have to be a band shirt, just a shirt that you wear all the time (and sometimes get flak for hahaha)


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn I have way too many favorites that come to mind, but I'll post a couple of somewhat uncommon shirts I have that I like. (these aren't my actual shirts, but pictures I found online of the same shirts)

Helloween Keeper of the Seven Keys tour shirt from 1987






Led Zeppelin Hammer of the Gods shirt. On the back it says "We are your overlords"






Yngwie Trilogy Suite shirt. On the back it says "Hide the women"






I bought a lot of clothes on ebay as you can see by the fact that my shirts are older than me  I like to collect vintage shirts.

Also my Warbringer shirt always brings attention (good or bad)






I also have some shirts made by this Bolivian woman in MA that are like ripped pieces of clothe sown together and dyed. I like them but most people think they look weird. I might take some pics and post them soon.

Cool thread!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't decide between these two.


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2012)

Black light  






Glows in the dark!


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2012)

This one, but the graphic is on set to the bottom right side






Second favorite probably goes to this, although mine's red and not dark blue


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 3, 2012)

I`ll go with the 3 wolf shirt: Three Wolf Moon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 3, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I`ll go with the 3 wolf shirt: Three Wolf Moon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have a Sonata Arctica Shirt with a wolf on it that always reminds me of that.

I'm a dork. I'll post pics later.


----------



## imlikemike (Apr 3, 2012)

Limited edition Sylosis stag shirt!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2012)

Fucking Testament!!!!!! Souls of black....not my favorite CD by them but killer fucking shirt!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2012)

Overkill....any overkill kicks ass!!!!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 4, 2012)

This caused quite the stir with my local high school's faculty back in early 90s lol.
I wore it reguardless of their disapproval.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 4, 2012)

My favorite t shirts are just black slim fits with no graphics


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't decide between these two.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

Bekanor said:


>


Holy fuck This might be the greatest shirt I've ever seen! rep for you


----------



## MFB (Apr 4, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> My favorite t shirts are just black slim fits with no graphics



I do love my solid black/grey/white tees, but I only have a handful of "graphic tees" left over, mainly due to them being ones that add color into my wardrobe so I don't look like I'm wearing simply all achromatics, all the time


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 4, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Holy fuck This might be the greatest shirt I've ever seen! rep for you



I have a bunch of nerd reference t shirts now, they're great for work (I'm the IT officer).


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I have a Sonata Arctica Shirt with a wolf on it that always reminds me of that.
> 
> I'm a dork. I'll post pics later.


Here's that pic I promised.




And my two favs.





Left: Attack Attack! Major League Crabcore shirt, purchased at Warped 2010.(I think this one may be a limited edition)
Right: Metal Gear Solid 4 FOXHOUND shirt.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 4, 2012)

On the rare occasion I'm wearing a normal t-shirt anymore:


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Apr 4, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I`ll go with the 3 wolf shirt: Three Wolf Moon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



My sister has that shirt...


----------



## slowro (Apr 4, 2012)

imlikemike said:


> Limited edition Sylosis stag shirt!


 
I want one of these so bad! Can't wait for III


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 4, 2012)

Best shirt I ever bought:


----------



## espman (Apr 4, 2012)

Had a few people get properly pissed at this one


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 4, 2012)

espman said:


> Had a few people get properly pissed at this one



 That's hilarious.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2012)

Fucking Exodus One of the greatest Thrash bands ever!!!! Killer CD

Front





Back


----------



## matt397 (Apr 4, 2012)

espman said:


> Had a few people get properly pissed at this one



Dude, where did you get that dubstep shirt, I need it. can I order it online ?


----------



## decypher (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't wear as many shirts as I used to do, at my age people start throwing coins at you when you're wearing a metal shirt, but I'm still obsessed with WatchTower's Energetic Disassembly cover art...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Riffer (Apr 5, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Dude, where did you get that dubstep shirt, I need it. can I order it online ?


 
Aborted Store I'm getting one too.

EDIT: just ordered it.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't wear t-shirts so much anymore, but when I do:


----------



## matt397 (Apr 5, 2012)

Riffer said:


> Aborted Store I'm getting one too.
> 
> EDIT: just ordered it.



Ordered the shirt and a beanie lol


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 5, 2012)

Wear it a lot and I always wear it when i'm playing a show.


Also the shirt got lost for 3 years at a friends house and he said he lost it but I went over there a couple years ago and found it clean as a whistle!

Just shows the shirt was meant to be worn by me!


----------



## TheProgWay (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite shirt


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 5, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Ordered the shirt and a beanie lol



Next pay check I am ordering that shirt, too. I have some friends that I KNOW will get seriously pissed about it...I can't wait


----------



## ilyti (Apr 6, 2012)

Glad to see the ORIGINAL Trilogy shirt in here.. but I have the newer version of it:






That's probably my favourite shirt that I own. But there are so many on Threadless that I want desperately. For example:


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 6, 2012)

Either my This Town Needs Guns "Animals" shirt:




or my Born of Osiris "The Discovery" shirt.




Maybe my Animals as Leaders shirt?




I also have some other band shirts (STS, VoM, Periphery, TSF) but those are my favorite.


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2012)

ilyti said:


> That's probably my favourite shirt that I own. But there are so many on Threadless that I want desperately. For example:



Oh hey, I think I still own that shirt  If not then I donated it along with about 75 other ones to Goodwill in December


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Apr 6, 2012)

MFB said:


> Oh hey, I think I still own that shirt  If not then I donated it along with about 75 other ones to Goodwill in December



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Eh, I'll probably snag one at some point.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 6, 2012)

YES! my thread is decently popular!! i was very anxious to see where it was because i was banned (posting in the classifieds hhahahaha) but awesome shirts everyone!!!!


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2012)

Getting lots of mileage out of this one:


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 6, 2012)

This, but with the puma and writing in yellow.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 7, 2012)

I like these two:


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 7, 2012)

^ i need a death shirt


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 7, 2012)

I wear this one alot, cause it's fucking awesome 




The shirts I have from 6dollarshirts.com are all pretty awesome. This one gets alot of laughs.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 7, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 7, 2012)

In case you wonder what that creature is...


----------



## theo (Apr 7, 2012)

No Dan Mumford love yet??









http://www.gomediazine.com/wp-content/images/2009/11/danmumford_illustration7.jpg


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 7, 2012)

black dahlia is in my top 3 bands (along with necrophagist and behemoth) but i honestly dont like how crazy their shirts look.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 7, 2012)

Not me but, red J Crew chambray. 






No more graphic tees for me.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 7, 2012)

not exactly a t shirt but lookin nice


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 7, 2012)

Think I manage to wear these every week


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 7, 2012)

that behemoth shirt is too badass bro  the emporer shirt is cool as well


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 7, 2012)

Aside from the Behemoth one which is fairly new, none of them are in that good of condition though


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 8, 2012)

MFB said:


> I do love my solid black/grey/white tees, but I only have a handful of "graphic tees" left over, mainly due to them being ones that add color into my wardrobe so I don't look like I'm wearing simply all achromatics, all the time


I just use t shirts as sort of a base for whatever else I'm going to wear that day since they look good with anything
The color I wear comes from my button up shirts, or those plaid shorts. But never together


----------



## Murmel (Apr 8, 2012)

I approve of Cadavuh's taste in clothing and shoes.

My 'go to look that can be worn whenever' is basically the same as the one he posted. Except with a blue Oxford shirt. I just need a nice brown clock and a nice brown belt and I'll be wearing that all year


----------



## leandroab (Apr 8, 2012)

Any Tool shirt really. But this one (that I have) is amazing:
Amazon.com: Rock band TOOL &#39;Nerve Endings&#39; Black T-shirt [Apparel]: Clothing


----------



## squid-boy (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for this to come in the post: 






I feel as if it will become one of my regulars.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 8, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


>



That. Kicks. ASS.


----------



## zakattak192 (Apr 8, 2012)

My Master shirt I got for $5 at Maryland Deathfest (That's me with Grace Perry from Landmine Marathon. plz2bemywaifu?)





My Ghost - Elizabeth shirt





And my newest and most favorite- my Demolition Hammer - Tortured Existence shirt I got in the mail a few weeks ago. Easily one of my top 5 thrash albums by maybe my favorite thrash band.

<3


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 8, 2012)

theo said:


>










leandroab said:


> Any Tool shirt really.




I have a few tool t-shirts, badass designs.


----------



## sahaal (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Levi79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Couple awesome new articles from After The Burial. I WANT THEM ALL


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 12, 2012)

Shred Flanders brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## theo (Apr 12, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2951259 said:


>



I think of mastodon when I see wear shirt too 
Such a powerful song

HOLY FUCK! shred flanders!!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 12, 2012)

There is also a reversed/mirrored Warner Brother logo on the side, wich makes it being MB instead of WB. The only picture of myself wearing this shirt I have, we can see it a little


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm buying that shred flanders t shirt today. 

Probably some more nerd t shirts from shark robot as well.


Also Vistre Roy, I saw your name come up as the last poster, but only out of the corner of my eye and for some reason I thought it said "Virtual Roy" and laughed my ass off. Perhaps time to consider a name change.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 15, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> .


 hell yeah Mr Bungle 

I Think this would have to be my favorite shirt






2nd






3rd









and also a little OT But while i was looking for the pictures i found this...








































A Fucking Beardhat


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 15, 2012)

ya not exactly a shirt haha but one of my friends has one of those beard hats! by the way antone, do you enjoy pictures of faces with moving eyes?


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 15, 2012)

> And my newest and most favorite- my Demolition Hammer - Tortured Existence shirt I got in the mail a few weeks ago. Easily one of my top 5 thrash albums by maybe my favorite thrash band.
> 
> <3



Love this shirt,band,cd.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 15, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


>



The looks you must get wearing that on the street 

I commend you, sir.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh man, that beard hat


----------



## ASoC (Apr 16, 2012)

Either my AAL shirt that I got at a show right after Weightless came out





Or my Metallica shirt that I got at my first metal concert


----------



## sggod89 (Apr 16, 2012)

My favorite shirt. The trick is to not put it in the dryer.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 16, 2012)

I've worn out a few really nice shirts (mostly Slayer ones) so I'm trying to rebuild my arsenal for everyday use. I got a Rob Zombie shirt with this design a couple of weeks back:






Next up:


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 16, 2012)

My favorite shirt is by Altar of Plagues. I really enjoy the abstract look of shirts like this


----------



## FireInside (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't choose only one...


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 16, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> Next up:


I have that


----------



## ilyti (Apr 16, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> 2nd




Ahh, awesome. The only thing about Battlestar Galactica that was totally retarded.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 19, 2012)

sggod89 said:


> My favorite shirt. The trick is to not put it in the dryer.



Ordered 
I freaking love this thread! my paypal account doesnt though


----------



## -42- (Apr 19, 2012)

Totally forgot about this beauty.


----------



## slowro (Apr 30, 2012)

My new favourites bought on Saturday \m/


----------



## matt397 (Apr 30, 2012)

sggod89 said:


> My favorite shirt. The trick is to not put it in the dryer.



Just got this in the mail today, wearing it now 
No dryer you say ? Shweet....


----------



## Murmel (Apr 30, 2012)

Might as well call this thread "Show me your favourite band shirt".


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got the Cynic Traced In Air shirt.

I'm sure a lot of you have already seen it, so no pics probably. It's easily my new favorite shirt.

I also got a shirt with Mickey Mouse on it listening to music, or just looking cool with some nice headphones on =).


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Might as well call this thread "Show me your favourite band shirt".



I will attempt to combat this..






Come at me bro!


----------



## Levi79 (May 1, 2012)

I saw this last night. I fucking need this!
Any Ice Cube/Lionheart love here? I'm a big fan of both.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (May 5, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Ordered
> I freaking love this thread! my paypal account doesnt though


----------



## caskettheclown (May 5, 2012)

Come at me bro.
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT73rIFd5LYWVI-4vRPXu271twP2A-2mvZhm6TCW1FUsh5BhS4SfA


----------



## Thedanishdude (May 5, 2012)

Mine is whiter, bit the motive is the same. Awesome band by the way!!


----------



## Cyntex (May 5, 2012)

and this one:


----------



## Murmel (May 5, 2012)

I just realized I've been whining about there only being band shirts here and I haven't even posted my favourite shirt 

A blue oxford and I'm happy forever.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (May 6, 2012)

I absolutely love this one:


----------



## Prydogga (May 6, 2012)

Some of you may have seen this one, it's by a company called King Noir who have recently closed, the lead singer from Parkway Drive wears King Noir shirts all over. (Note, I do not follow PD, nor is that where I found this shirt from.  )





I don't have this one yet, but as long as it fits, I'll probably wear it at any time I see fit. (All the god damn time.)





No pics of it as they're not for sale anymore, but the maroon version of this, I have the white one pictured, but it's too big.

I'll link some shirts I don't own but just really like the design of when I'm less tired.


----------



## sggod89 (May 7, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Just got this in the mail today, wearing it now
> No dryer you say ? Shweet....


lol Awesome! Yeah no dryer, otherwise the black will start to fade and the shirt will slowly shink to death lol


----------



## CyborgSlunk (May 7, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> I will attempt to combat this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a nice shirt!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 7, 2012)

I'm not even a big EH fan, but i love this shirt





I do like red shirts though


----------



## BornToLooze (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Furtive Glance (May 7, 2012)

I really like these two even though blue was never my favourite colour. I don't wear them that often because I want them to survive


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 7, 2012)

had its debut today
had to convince a few teachers that thought it was suggestive that it was a pokemon


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 7, 2012)

The fuck is that?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 7, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> The fuck is that?



dickbutt


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2012)

Oh man, why do I want that dickbutt shirt so much?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 8, 2012)

^ Because everyone loves the dickbutt.


----------



## grey dog (May 8, 2012)

must have dickbutt t shirt.....

TILL THEN!





i were this t shirt when ever i can, mainly to local punk gigs.


----------



## Pav (May 8, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>


Haha, a girl at a nearby headshop is trying to convince me to buy that shirt. I'm just like woman, you have no idea.


----------



## indrangelion (May 8, 2012)

I just bought this:





There's just something about the design. The simplicity somehow captures the fucked up atmosphere of that movie.

EDIT: Oh and I'm currently scouring the internets for one of these. Pretty much my favourite shirt design since I was like fucking 8.


----------



## Murmel (May 8, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>



Bullshit. Bass players are still far superior.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Bullshit. Bass players are still far superior.



Ya, but what girl's gonna sleep with a bass player?


----------



## Whitechapel7 (May 8, 2012)

well, since im technologically incompetent and cant get the image up , it says smoke crack and worship satan


----------



## Aftermath1 (May 8, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Quite a nice shirt!



Why thank you sir.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 10, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, but what girl's gonna sleep with a bass player?


 
i imagine that after being fingered by a bassist i'd be really sore the next day


----------



## liamh (May 21, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>




Pleaase don't tell me you wear this out in public


----------



## Volteau (May 21, 2012)

Yes, yes. Huge D&D nerd here, but those shirts crack me up.


----------



## Levi79 (May 22, 2012)

Saw Black Dahlia Murder last Friday. I honestly thought I was no longer interested in shirts like this. But come on. This shirt blew my mind when I saw it. Get it? 
Awful.


----------



## Bekanor (May 22, 2012)

Just got an email notification that my latest batch of geeky t shirts has shipped. 

They are:


----------



## ImaDjentleman (May 26, 2012)

holy shit i want that BDM one


----------



## ddtonfire (May 26, 2012)

This is hardly typical attire for this forum, but I love wearing this shirt. So comfortable and breathes in hot weather. Oh and Daniel Craig might have worn it at one point in Casino Royale. Excuse the pansy-looking pasty model.


----------



## broj15 (May 26, 2012)

Technically it's a hoodie but this is in regular rotation in my wardrobe


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 5, 2012)

Favorite hoodie





Current favorite shirt. Bought it straight from Dez and Lori who were running the merch stand at the show.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 5, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## Murmel (Jun 5, 2012)

The 2 things I wear almost every single day. There's usually not much variation, but I like these two as they're simple and don't look like complete ass.


----------



## -42- (Jun 5, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, but what girl's gonna sleep with a bass player?


Funnily enough, pretty much all of them.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 8, 2012)

guitarister7321 said:


> Favorite hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that Safety Fire shirt looks great! I only have the simple black logo on white tee that came with the CD.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 8, 2012)

These will be on their way at the start of July:











Been wanting that BOO one for a while!

My favorite shirt right now though is probably my plain white V neck. All class.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 8, 2012)

espman said:


> Had a few people get properly pissed at this one



Gee whiz, wonder why...


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys need to go to these two links! Some of the funniest shirts I've ever read!  I actually go to these pages just to be entertained. FYI, there's a lot of offensive, racist, sexist and anti-theistical content.

T-Shirt Hell: T-Shirts, Funny T-Shirts, Funny Baby Shirts

T-Shirt Hell: The Bowels

And hell, if you want to get your baby something dirty or messed up, go to this one!

T-Shirt Hell's Baby Hell: Funny Baby Clothes & Funny Baby T-Shirts For Your Little Devils.


----------



## blaaargh (Aug 18, 2012)

this, but it's more greenish, and says "Western/Eastern Dates 2010" under the band logo. Got it on their farewell tour.




from the back of my favorite hoodie. I think less than 20 of these hoodies were made, and I got lucky enough to score one from the band (Lo-Ruhamah - really incredible atmospheric black metal band) at a festival years ago.


----------

